# Two lathe stops (diy)



## celsoari (May 8, 2020)

how I did my two lathe stops:





Greetings from Brazil

Celso Ari


----------



## tjb (May 8, 2020)

celsoari said:


> how I did my two lathe stops:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## celsoari (May 9, 2020)

tjb said:


> Very nice!


thanks Bro
greetings from Brazil
Celso Ari


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 9, 2020)

Will check it out later,because it is on my to-do list too.


----------



## celsoari (May 11, 2020)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Will check it out later,because it is on my to-do list too.


----------



## savarin (May 11, 2020)

You make me ashamed that I just use a "G" clamp. 
Lovely work.


----------



## brino (May 11, 2020)

More great work Celso!

Thanks for sharing this.

-brino


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 12, 2020)

Nice job


----------



## celsoari (May 12, 2020)

savarin said:


> You make me ashamed that I just use a "G" clamp.
> Lovely work.


thanks BRO


----------



## celsoari (May 12, 2020)

brino said:


> More great work Celso!
> 
> Thanks for sharing this.
> 
> -brino


Brino I'm glad you liked it, thanks for the comments
A big hug
Celso Ari


----------



## celsoari (May 12, 2020)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Nice job


thaks Bro


----------



## tjb (Jun 21, 2020)

Been wanting to make a carriage stop for my lathe for quite some time.  Seeing yours motivated me.  Here are some photos:







Thanks for the inspiration!

Regards,
Terry


----------



## celsoari (Jun 22, 2020)

tjb said:


> Been wanting to make a carriage stop for my lathe for quite some time.  Seeing yours motivated me.  Here are some photos:
> 
> View attachment 328382
> View attachment 328384
> ...




Terry, I'm glad you liked the design and built it. It will certainly be very useful ... congratulations

Cheers from Brazil
Celso Ari


----------



## tjb (Jun 22, 2020)

celsoari said:


> Terry, I'm glad you liked the design and built it. It will certainly be very useful ... congratulations
> 
> Cheers from Brazil
> Celso Ari


It already has been very useful!  I had a project that required some turning on very small diameters.  Handfeeding and using the stop, I did not need to worry about watching the DRO.  The stop made it a much easier and safer project.

Thanks so much for posting your design.

Regards,
Terry


----------

